# Total knee w/complete synovectomy??



## cbheusman (Nov 12, 2008)

Good morning,
Doctor did the following:

1. Total knee arthroplasty
2. Excision of a small neoplasm and complete synovectomy.

Stupid question...is the excision of neoplasm and complete synovectomy bundled with the total knee? 

Thanks in advance for your help!
Cathy


----------



## mbort (Nov 12, 2008)

my first guess is "yes"


----------



## barbcpc (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,
Synovectomy, 27334-27335 is included per CCI. Tumor excision, 27327-27329 is also included.

I use Coding Companion books by Ingenix for Orthopaedics-Lower: Hips and Below and Ortho-Upper: Spine and Above.  They are really helpful -- they desribe the procedure, give Medicare RVUs, global days, CCI edits, and typical Dxs that apply.  I couldn't code Ortho surgery without them.


----------



## cbheusman (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you both for your response. Just making sure I'm not missing something!  
Cathy


----------



## integrity (Nov 12, 2008)

Not enough info to answer that. Seems as though it's not bundled.


----------

